# . . . I've lost it . . .



## secuono (Jan 1, 2020)

Lost my mind, that is...

Might be bringing home a mini AND an ewe next week...

32" mini mare, 6yrs.



Border Leicester×Coopworth ewe yearling.



Yup, lost my mind...Have you seen it??


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 1, 2020)

secuono said:


> Lost my mind, that is...
> 
> Might be bringing home a mini AND an ewe next week...
> 
> ...


It's probably some where in the area where mine landed a while ago..floating in space ....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 1, 2020)

Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw once:

Of all the things I've lost - I miss my mind the most.


----------



## secuono (Jan 1, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw once:
> 
> Of all the things I've lost - I miss my mind the most.



Oh, I don't particularly miss mine... *insert nervous laughter*


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2020)

Y'all are in good company..... there are lots of mindless people here that go way past bringing home a stray cat..... BWA-HA-HA-HA!

I love the ewe! Mini is cute. Is it just me? I don't see the problem here. So I guess I got an "eye" problem too!


----------



## secuono (Jan 2, 2020)

Okay, so, the sheep probably won't work out, but, they will have the same cross lambs born in the spring.

Not sure yet on the mini.


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2020)

No on that mini.

Looking at another...I've gotten bit by the mini bug...


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2020)

This one. I think she may be a palomino, lol.
Will get height tomorrow and might make it out Friday to meet her...


Edit.
5 hours away...yikes. Guess size will be the decision maker.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 15, 2020)

Hard to say but looks like a silver bay. Silver is a fun gene in the minis


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2020)

promiseacres said:


> Hard to say but looks like a silver bay. Silver is a fun gene in the minis



She's supposedly bred as well. 
Not really a plus to me, unless it goes smoothly/perfectly & ends up a mare. Since mares don't need isolation until after castration...



There's also an adorable ass mule, but I'm pretty sure that she's a dwarf & I can't take on that responsibility. But omg, look how fluffy!!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 15, 2020)

secuono said:


> She's supposedly bred as well.
> Not really a plus to me, unless it goes smoothly/perfectly & ends up a mare. Since mares don't need isolation until after castration...
> 
> 
> ...



I've never heard that term. Would she be a hinny? (sire stallion/dam donkey)


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

These little t minis sure are cuties!!


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I've never heard that term. Would she be a hinny? (sire stallion/dam donkey)



The "adorable ass" mule? Similar to dumb ass, crazy ass.

Mom is the pregnant mini mare I'm potentially interested in.


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2020)

Turns out this person bought Otto the Babydoll wether from me in 2017. She has lots of critters for sale and I'm inquiring about the alpacas...
Been looking around for a 3rd alpaca for a couple weeks.

Edit-
They're female. Darn, nvm.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 15, 2020)

secuono said:


> There's also an adorable* ass mule,*



Oh! Hahaha! I wondered what an ass mule was.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 15, 2020)

secuono said:


> Okay, so, the sheep probably won't work out, but, they will have the same cross lambs born in the spring.
> 
> Not sure yet on the mini.




Hmmm...for a minute I thought you had found your mind.  Guess not.   LOL   You are still shopping.   

The 2nd mare that "may" be pregnant, she is dam to the mule?  and how/whom bred her now?  The same Jack or a stallion?    agree with promise, silver bay, not pally.  We're waiting on decisions.


----------



## secuono (Jan 16, 2020)

I think the mini isn't gonna work out. 


I'm picking up a brown, 2yr stud alpaca this weekend, though. 
I believe it's this one.


----------



## secuono (Jan 17, 2020)

Found 5 smallish local minis...didn't decide to message until tonight. Now my favorite is potentially taken.

Earlier, I found a tiny mini, but well out of state & seller isn't sure if splitting the 2 she has 4sale is what she wants to do.


----------

